# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Προτασεις για βιβλία........

## NIKI_ed

ΧΙΛΙΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ 

Συγγραφέας: Frey James
Εκδοσεις: Ωκεανίδα


Περιγραφή 
Στα είκοσι τρία του ο Τζέιμς Φράι είναι ναρκομανής και αλκοολικός στο τελευταίο στάδιο. Σχεδόν κατεστραμμένος, σωματικά και ψυχικά, δέχεται, με την παρότρυνση των γονιών του, να μπει σ' ένα Κέντρο Αποτοξίνωσης, όπου θα δώσει τον ύστατο αγώνα για να ξανακερδίσει το χαμένο του εαυτό, την ίδια του τη ζωή. Ο αγώνας του θα είναι πολύ σκληρός, όμως ο Τζέιμς είναι αποφασισμένος να βγει νικητής, και μάλιστα με το δικό του τρόπο. 
Σ' αυτή τη συναρπαστική αυτοβιογραφία ο αναγνώστης παρακολουθεί με κομμένη ανάσα την ανάδυση ενός νεαρού τοξικομανούς από την προσωπική του κόλαση στον κόσμο των "κανονικών" ανθρώπων. 



Δεν το εχω διαβασει ακομη, αλλα απο την περιγραφη νομιζω οτι η προσπαθεια αυτου του ανθρωπου, θα δωσει δυναμη και κουραγιο σε πολλους απο μας.

----------


## zero_ed

συμφωνω απολυτα! μπορουμε να παρουμε πολλα απο αυτο. μπορει να εντασσεται σε αλλη κατηγορια αλλα ειλικρινα ειναι ενας παρεμφερης τροπος προσωπικης φυλακης κ απογνωσης σε συνδιασμο με την τρελη προσπαθεια να απεγκλωβιστει και να παρει τη ζωη στα χερια του..
nice νικη!

----------


## NIKI_ed

thanx! εσυ εχεις να προτεινεις καποιο βιβλιο;
Αλλα 2 που μου αρεσαν πολυ ηταν "η μανα" του Γκοργκι και του Ν.Καζαντζακη το "Τελευταιος πειρασμος", το οποιο παρολο που ειχε προκαλεσει πολλες αντιδρασεις στην εποχη του και ελεγαν οτι ειναι κατα της εκκλησιας, εμενα εκεινο το καιρο που το διαβαζα μου ειχε ενισχυσει την πιστη.

----------


## gourounitsa

εγω σας προτεινω του Στεφεν κινγκ το 
Rose Madder

----------


## alice123

Λοιπό εγώ είμαι μεγάλος βιβλιοφάγος ..... σας παραθέτω μερικά :

ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ !!!!!!
- Οι πύλες της φωτιάς (Στίβεν Πρέσφιλντ)
- Ευτυχώς που δεν γεννήθηκα όμορφη (Κώστας Καρακάσης) κορυφαίο***

μετά :
- Ο χρησμός (Βαλέριο Μάσιμο Μανιφρέντι)
- Ο ιστορικός (Elizabeth Kostova)

σαν παραμυθάκια
- Τριλογία "Το αστέρι του Βορρά" (Φίλιπ Πούλμαν)
- Έραγκον (καμία σχέση με το έργο) (Κρίστοφερ Παολίνι)

για πολύ γέλιο και είναι και μικρό
- Ο κύριος Διάβολος προσφέρει ταξίδι (Δημ. Καμπουράκης)

ρομαντικά/αθάνατα
- όλα τα βιβλία της Ρόζαμουντ Πίλτσερ
(Αγγλίδα συγγραφέας , αν σας αρέσει αυτό το στυλ)


Βιβλίο με νόημα
- Ο Αλχημιστής

Πάντως όλα είναι σχετικά σύμφωνα με το γούστο του καθενός, το ύφος του συγγραφέα κλπ
έχω διαβάσει παααρα πολλά βιβλία , αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι...
μερικά που θυμάμαι που διάβασα είναι:

- Η χίμαιρα
- Οι αρετές του πολέμου
- Η αδελφότητα της Ιεράς Σινδόνης
- Ο Κανόνας των Τεσσάρων
- Οκτώ
- Ο πίνακας της Φλάνδρας
- Οι εκατό ιππότες
- Οι τελευταίες Αμαζόνες
- Οι μάγγισες της Σμύρνης
- Ο κώδικας DaVinci
- Το άρωμα
- Η τέταρτη διαθήκη
- Ο γρίφος του ψηφιδωτού
- Το σπίτι των πνευμάτων
- Κόρη της μοίρας
- περίπου όλα της Αγκάθα Κρίστι (όσον αφορά την miss Marple)
κλπ 
δεν τα θυμάμαι όλα.... αν θα πάω σπίτι και τα δω θα συμπληρώσω
και φυσικά όλα του ΑΡΚΑ (χιχιχι) + Μαφάλντα

----------


## alice123

ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ
Συγγραφέας: ΡΟΝΤΑ ΜΠΕΡΝ
Εκδόσεις: ΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ Α.Α.

κρατάτε στα χέρια σας ένα Μεγάλο Μυστικό... 

Το Μυστικό κληροδοτήθηκε μέσα από τους αιώνες, και ήταν πολλοί εκείνοι που το πόθησαν, το επιβουλεύτηκαν, το έκλεψαν και το αγόρασαν με αντίτιμο τεράστια χρηματικά ποσά. Αυτό το προαιώνιο Μυστικό ήταν προσβάσιμο σε κάποιους ανθρώπους -εφευρέτες, επιστήμονες, θεολόγους, επιχειρηματίες, στοχαστές, καλλιτέχνες- κι ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που κατανόησαν τη θαυματουργή δύναμή του συγκαταλέγονται ιστορικές προσωπικότητες όπως ο Πλάτωνας, ο Γαλιλαίος, ο Μπετόβεν, ο Έντισον, ο Κάρνεγκι, ο Αϊνστάιν, ο Μπλέικ. Τώρα το Μυστικό αποκαλύπτεται σε όλο τον κόσμο. 

"Ταξιδεύοντας σε τούτες τις σελίδες και γνωρίζοντας το Μυστικό, θα ανακαλύψετε με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορέσετε να έχετε, να είστε ή να κάνετε ό,τι θελήσετε. Θα ανακαλύψετε ποιοι πραγματικά είστε. Θα ανακαλύψετε το αληθινό μεγαλείο που σας περιμένει". 

(απόσπασμα από την Εισαγωγή) 

Όπως όλοι μας, έτσι και η συγγραφέας Ρόντα Μπερν ξεκίνησε κάποια στιγμή το δικό της οδοιπορικό ανακάλυψης. Κάπου στην πορεία, συγκέντρωσε μια καταπληκτική ομάδα από συγγραφείς, ιερείς, διδασκάλους, σκηνοθέτες, σχεδιαστές και εκδότες -όλους αυτούς που δούλεψαν μαζί της για να παραδώσουν το Μυστικό στον κόσμο και, μέσα από το όραμά της, να φέρουν χαρά σε εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους. 

Στους συντελεστές συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι: Τζον Ασάραφ, Μάικλ Μπέρναρντ Μπέκγουιθ, Λι Μπράουερ, Τζακ Κάνφιλντ, δρ Τζον Ντεμαρτίνι, Μαρί Ντάιαμοντ, Μάικ Ντούλι, Μπομπ Ντόιλ, Χέιλ Ντάουσκιν, Μόρις Γκούντμαν, δρ Τζον Γκρέι, Τζον Χέιγκλιν, Μπιλ Χάρις, δρ Μπεν Τζόνσον, Λόραλ Λανγκεμάιερ, Λίζα Νίκολς, Μπομπ Πρόκτορ, Τζέιμς Ρέι, Ντέιβιντ Σίρμερ, Μάρσι Σίμοφ, Τζο Βιτάλε, δρ Ντένις Γουέιτλι, Νιλ Ντόναλντ Ουόλς και Φρεντ ʼλαν Βολφ

----------


## haris_ed

1)αναζητήστε βιβλία του Θεοδωρή Καλλιφατίδη 
έλληνας που ζεί 40 χρόνια στη Στοκχόλμη και διδάσκει σε πανεπιστήμια .....τον ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα συγκινήθηκα απο το ύφος γραφής ......κορυφαίο η Ολγα της Αγάπης και το τελευταίο του Μητέρες και γιοι .
ολα απο τις εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδη
επίσης 
2)στις ρομαντικές συνηστώ όλα του Γιάννη Ξανθούλη .για πολλά χρόνια κάνει εκπομπή στο Σκαι ραδιόφωνο κάθε Σάββατο πέρσυ βραβέφτηκε στα εδώ βραβία ανδρών ως κορυφαίος της χρονιάς .....ενα γνωστό σε όλους σας βιβλίο ....κι υστερα ηρθαν οι μέλλισες ..... (ολα καστανιώτη)
3)κι αυτό που έχω στη τσάντα μου για να ξεκινήσω (θα σας πω εντυπώσεις )
είναι το 
στη χώρα των ανδρών hisham matar εκδόσεις INΔIKTOS 
εχω κι άλλα πολλά αγαπημένα θα ενημερώνω το post
ειρηνη-αγάπη

----------


## haris_ed

alice 123 κάποια στιγμή θα ζητήσω τη γνώμη σου για κάποιους πιο σύγχρονους κι όχι τόσο κλασικούς γιατί έχεις πλούσια βιβλιοθήκη.
ειρήνη αγάπη

----------


## alice123

> _Originally posted by haris_
> alice 123 κάποια στιγμή θα ζητήσω τη γνώμη σου για κάποιους πιο σύγχρονους κι όχι τόσο κλασικούς γιατί έχεις πλούσια βιβλιοθήκη.
> ειρήνη αγάπη


οτι μπορώ να βοηθήσω ευχαρίστως...

πάντως τουλάχιστον οι μισοί είναι σύγχρονοι
βλ. elizabetz kostova, Πρέσφιλντ, Πούλμαν, Παολίνι, Μανιφρέντι, ΝτανΜπράουν, Neville κλπ.

----------


## alexandrita

Ας συνεχισω αυτο το θεμα,για να μη ρωταω απο εδω και απο εκει αποψεις και προτασεις για βιβλια...
θα προσπαθησω για ενα top ten με τυχαια σειρα για αρχη και επεται συνεχεια.

-ανεμορδαμενα υψη
-το ονομα του ροδου
-ο κοσμος της σοφιας
-ρεβεκκα
-ενα παιδι μετραει τα αστρα
-εγκλημα και τιμωρια
-η θεραπεια του σοπενχαουερ
-το νορβηγικο δασος
-περηφανια και προκαταληψη
-οι αθλιοι

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Ας συνεχισω αυτο το θεμα,για να μη ρωταω απο εδω και απο εκει αποψεις και προτασεις για βιβλια...
> θα προσπαθησω για ενα top ten με τυχαια σειρα για αρχη και επεται συνεχεια.
> 
> -ανεμορδαμενα υψη
> -το ονομα του ροδου
> -ρεβεκκα
> -ενα παιδι μετραει τα αστρα
> -εγκλημα και τιμωρια
> ...


τα άλλα δν τα χω διαβάσει αλλά αυτά είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου,κ τα περισσότερα με έχουν στιγματίσει.

----------


## alexandrita

τελεια!!!!οποότε θα σου αρέσουν και τα άλλα δύο σίγουρα.... 
θεωρω οτι 'η θεραπεια του σοπενχαουερ' ειναι πιο βαθυ απο το 'οταν εκλαψε ο νιτσε' ή τα υπολοιπα του yalom γι αυτο το ξεχωρισα..
για το νορβηγικο δασος δεν εχω λογια.απο τα καλυτερα συγχρονα,εξισου ωραιο με τα υπολοιπα που ειναι κλασσικα και πολυ αναγνωρισμενα.

----------


## bouliana

ένα από αυτά θα είναι το επόμενο που θα πάρω. αν σαρέσει η austen δεν ξέρω αν θα έχεις διαβάσει το persuasion.είναι καλύτερο κ από το περηφάνια.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ένα από αυτά θα είναι το επόμενο που θα πάρω. αν σαρέσει η austen δεν ξέρω αν θα έχεις διαβάσει το persuasion.είναι καλύτερο κ από το περηφάνια.


το επόμενο δικό μου λοιπόν!
:starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## smart

την τελευται βδομαδα διαβασα το 
"με λενε μαιρη κ ειμαι καλα" που με συνεπηρε κ το διαβασα σε μια μερα (συγγραφεας :θοδωρης παπαθεοδωρου) 
κ σημερα αρχισα το "Μωβ", της ιντζι αραλ, το οποιο βρισκω επισης συναρπαστικο!!
και χαιρομαι γιατι καιρο ειχε να με συναρπασει βιβλιο (ισως γι αυτο να με συναρπασαν :S)



(παρτε μαι ιδεα για το δευτερο βιβλιο:

ΑΡΑΛ ΙΝΤΖΙ
ΜΩΒ
Ωκεανίδα
Ο Ιλχάν, γιος κηπουρού, πρώην αριστερός και τώρα μεγιστάνας του πλούτου, πενήντα ετών πια, μετά από έναν αποτυχημένο νεανικό γάμο, ερωτεύεται μια κοπέλα τριάντα χρόνια νεότερή του. Με την επιθυμία να γυρίσει σελίδα στη ζωή του, προσπαθεί να πάρει διαζύγιο από τη γυναίκα του. Από το πάρτι που οργανώνει για να γιορτάσει τα πρώτα γενέθλια του γιου του από την ερωμένη του απουσιάζουν η πρώην γυναίκα του και η αδελφή της, που όμως συμμετέχουν στη γιορτή μ' ένα σατανικό τρόπο. 
http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/1114

να προσθεσω εγω οτι με αφορμη τα συγκεκριμενα προσωπα η συγγραφεας καταφερνει να ψηλαφισει τασεις πολιτικες κ οικονομικες, προσωπικα αδιεξοδα καθως κ αδιεξοδες σχεσεις...)

----------


## smart

α επισης, πριν απο αυτα διαβασα κ αυτο:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/This-Charmin.../dp/0718149122
κ μου αρεσε (δεδομενου οτι ηταν αρκετα ελκυστικο ωστε να κρατησει το ενδιαφερον μου να το διαβασω στ αγγλικα-αυτο ηταν το ζητουμενο μου, οποτε μην περιμενερε τπτ σε ντοστογιεφσκι, ε? )

----------


## POZ

Αλεξανδρίτα σήμερα έδωσα παραγγελία να μου πάρουν για δώρο το Νορβηγικό δάσος!Ελπίζω να μην είναι πολύ "βαρύ" μέρες πουναι..!Και αν έχει διαβάσει κάποιος κανένα καλό αστυνομικό τελευταια πολύ θάθελα να μου πει γιατί ψάχνω κ δν μπορώ να καταλήξω!

----------


## alexandrita

Οχι δεν ειναι βαρυ!

διαβασα προσφατα "Ο Φρουντ στο Μανχατταν",ωραιο ηταν!!!

μπορεις να δεις εδω πληροφοριες...
http://www.protoporia.gr/product_inf...ucts_id/327702

----------


## lessing_ed

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΤΡΙΤΑ τελεια τα βιβλια που αναφερεις.
Το ευχαριστημενο''της Καραγατση πολυ καλο οχι μονο ειναι μια μαρτυρια για τον Καραγατση απο την κορη του αλλα κ ο τροπος γραφης της ειναι πολυ ζωντανος ειναι σαν να εισαι εκει την ωρα που τα διειγειται κ τα βλεπεις κ συ!

----------


## lessing_ed

επισης: Ο Πλατων κ ο Πλατυπους μπαινουν σε ενα μπαρ
Ενα υπερατλαντικο σεμιναριο φιλοσοφιας μεσω ανεκδοτων των Thomas cathcart k Daniel klein. Οπισθοφιλλο:Οι συγγραφεις αφου ολοκληρωσαν τις φιλοσοφικες τους σπουδες στο Χαρβαρντ ακολουθησαν τις αναμενομενες καριερες.Ο Τομ δουλεψε με συμμοριες στους δρομους του Σικαγο και περιστασιακα σε διαφορες θεολογικες σχολες.Ο Νταν εγραψε ανεκδοτα για κωμικους,σχεδιασε φαρσες για την Καντιντ Καμερα και συνεχιζει να γραφει θριλερ. 
ΚΑΙ: 
Σαντιαγο Ρονκαλιολο:Αναμνησεις μιας κυριας 
Η εκατομμυριουχος Ντιανα Μινετι θελει να γραψει τα απομνημονευματα της, μια ιστορια γεματη γκλαμουρ κ παρτι της υψηλης κοινωνιας.Για τη συγγραφη προσλαμβανει ενα μετριο Περουβιανο συγγραφεα ο οποιος θελει παση θυσια να γραψει ενα επιτυχημενο βιβλιο.Κατα τη διαρκεια της ερευνας,ο βιογραφος ανακαλυπτει τους δεσμους της οικογενειας της Ντιανα με το φασισμο ,την ιταλικη μαφια,τη CIA και αποφασιζει να γραψει μια πολυ διαφορετικη ιστορια απ αυτην που θελει η πελατισσα του. 
Η Τζακι Κενεντι,ο Μπενιτο Μουσολινι,η Κουβανεζικη επανασταση,ο Λακι Λουτσιανο,παρελαυνουν απο το βιβλιο,σε ενα μειγμα κωμωδιας,θριλερ και ιστορικου μυθιστορηματος για το ψεμα,το χρημα και τις καλες οικογενειες.

----------


## lessing_ed

Τρωγοντας ζωα-εκδοσεις Μελανι-του Τζοναθαν Σαφραν Φοερ
Ο συγγραφεας για χρονια ταλαντευοταν μεταξυ κρεοφαγιας-χορτοφαγιας κ απο τοτε που εγινε πατερας αποφασισε να κανει μια ενδελεχη ερευνα για τις συνθηκες στις μοναδες εκτροφης ζωων κ.α.Ακομα το διαβαζω κ αυτο που μου αρεσει ειναι οτι δεν ειναι φανατικος κ κανει μια αντικειμενικη ερευνα.Cool

----------


## mariafc

Μόλι τελείωσα την λευκή ορχιδέα της καίτης οικονόμου. Αν σας αρέσουν βιβλία με έρωτες και ιστορίες αγάπης είναι ένα βιβλίο που πρέπει να διαβάσετε. Στο τέλος για κάποιο λόγο ενω έχω διαβάσει χιλιάδες παρεμφερή βιβλία έκλαιγα σαν μωρό παιδί.

----------


## lessing_ed

Διαβασα ξανα το ''Ακριβο φαρμακι'' της Μαιρης Γουεμπ το οποιο ειναι καταπληκτικο.Νομιζω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη γυναικα συγγραφεας.
Απο τις εκδοσεις Νεφελη σε μεταφραση της Σικελιανου.
Επισης πηρα κ το τελευταιο του Γουντυ Αλλεν ,αλλα νομιζω οτι η μεταφραση ειναι μαπα.

----------


## magia_ed

Συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα την Μοιράιδα της Ομηρολη το βιβλιο αυτο με εχει στιγματησει........

----------


## faidra7

"Ποιός σκότωσε το σκύλο τα μεσάνυχτα" του Μαρκ Χάντον, πανέξυπνο και πολύ τρυφερό.

----------


## badgirl11

ο ανθρωπος που ηθελε να γινει ευτυχισμενος! νομιζω paullin κατι, αλλα δεν το εχω κοντα να πω συγγραφεα...

----------


## lessing_ed

Επιστροφη στα κλασικα:Ντικενς ξανα!
''Μεγαλες προσδοκιες''

----------


## spaceride

Fat is a Family Affair: A Guide for People with Eating Disorders and Those who Love Them 

Judi Hollis

----------


## badgirl11

εχει τροπους διαζυγιου σπεις το βιβλιο? εννοω προτεινει λυσεις ή μας λεει τα γνωστα?

----------


## spaceride

τα γνωστα badgirl ειναι πολυ σχετικα για ολους...εξαλλου δεν ειναι συμβουλευτικη ζευγαριου..μιλαει για το προβλημα διαταραχων προσληψης τροφης και πως σε αυτα εμπλεκεται ολοκληρο το οικογενειακο συστημα

----------


## badgirl11

nai εχεις δικιο σχετικα ολα...
βρε διαζυγιο απο τις διατροφικες διαταραχες εννοω :P

----------


## spaceride

aaaaaaa τωρα το πιασα
αργω λιγο αλλααααα...μετα δεν το αφηνω

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχα απλα εχω βαρεθει τα βιβλια που σου λενε τι εχεις κ τι δεν εχεις.
τα ξερουμε πια αυτα λιγο πολυ ολοι για τον εαυτο μας, το θεμα ειναι να δινουν ΛΥΣΕΙΣ!

----------


## spaceride

Καλως η κακως μπαντ μου λυσεις δινουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι....ανεξαρτητως τι λεει ενα βιβλιο-ενας ειδικος

----------


## badgirl11

σιγουρα, αλλα ειναι ομορφο να νιωθεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος κ πολυ τονωτικο! ασε που πολλες φορες καποιες λυσεις παιζει να μη τις εχουμε σκεφτει (συνηθως τις απλες)

----------


## badgirl11

μολις πηρα το "Υγεια για ολους με σωστη διατροφη" του Δρ Κουμεντακη.
Αν κ μεγαλο φαινεται ευαναγνωστο κ εχει κ συνταγες στο τελος...
εκδοσεις κουκκιδα για οποιον ενδιαφερεται

----------


## badgirl11

ενα βιβλιο που θα διαβαζω ενω κανω διαδρομο "καθημερινη ευεξια" της kathy freston
απεξω λεει "πρακτικος και πνευματικος οδηγος για υγεια και ευτυχια" και ειναι των εκδοσεων διοπτρα.
Μεχρι το κεφαλαιο 2 που εφτασα νομιζω ειναι απο τα πιο ωραια βιβλια που εχω διαβασει, ελπιζω να ειναι ακομα κααλυτερο μετα!

----------


## christina gavraki

Κ αλλος βιβλιοφαγος στην παρεα!!! Μερικα απο τα καλυτερα που εχω διαβασει,ειναι:
-->Μου μαθαινετε να χαμογελαω,σας παρακαλω?
-->Ο κηπος με τις μουριες
-->Να ζεις,να αγαπας και να μαθαινεις
-->Για ποιον χτυπα η καμπανα
-->Η μανα
-->Το χειρογραφο
-->Το φλιπερακι των φιλοσοφων
-->το δωρο
-->θα σε βρω ξανα
-->Ο νικητης ειναι μονος
-->Ο πυργος των καταιγιδων
-->Αρκτικος Κυκλος
-->Αννα Καρενινα
-->Εγκλημα και τιμωρια
-->Οι δαιμονισμενοι
-->Παπισσα Ιωαννα
-->Το εγχειριδιο της κακης γιαγιας,μανας και κορης
-->Χαμενα νιατα

----------


## raniadio

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!
ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΦΑΓΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ. ΦΕΥΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΜΙΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## lessing_ed

ΜΑΙΡΗ ΓΟΥΕΜΠ:Το ακριβο φαρμακι
ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟ

----------


## click

"Γιατι φοβαμαι να σου πω ποιος ειμαι"
John Powell

----------


## Mak

Ώς κλασική βιβλιόφιλη, χάρηκα που υπάρχει αυτό το τόπικ!
Τοπ 10 λοιπόν με τυχαία σειρά:

1. Middlesex, Jeoffrey Euginides Ε Κ Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο
2. Ο Λύκος της Στέπας, Herman Hesse
3. Το Βιβλίο της Ανησυχίας, Φερνάντο Πεσσόα
4. 11 λεπτά, Πάολο Κοέλο
5. Το Ανθρώπινο Στίγμα, Φίλιπ Ροθ
6. Σινιάλα από Καθρέπτες, Έλσα Χίου
7. Αναμνήσεις μιας Γκέισας, Arthur Golden
8. H Αηδονόπιτα, Ισίδωρος Ζουργός (για όσους αγαπούν ελληνικό ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα, απλά υπέροχο..)
9. Ιστορία της Πολιορκίας της Λισαβόνας, Ζοζέ Σαραμάγκου
10. Ο Χορός των Ρόδων, Αντώνης Σουρούνης
Καλές αναγνώσεις!

----------

